# Soundiron releases Voices of Rapture - Operatic SATB vocal soloists for Kontakt Player



## JunoVHS (Mar 29, 2017)

*



Soundiron* has released *Voices of Rapture*, our premier operatic solo vocal collection for Kontakt Player (VST, AU, AAX), featuring 4 outstanding singers covering the classical soprano, alto, tenor and bass ranges. The Phrase presets are equipped with real-time step-sequencing, tempo control, phrase editing and other control features for maximum flexibility and intuitive playability. With a clean and simple interface, pristine fidelity and excellent vocal performances, *Voices Of Rapture* is your new go-to for classical and cinematic lead vocal arrangements. This complete solution includes fundamental chromatic articulations like true legato vowel sustains, single and multi-syllable staccatos and Latin chanting sustains, with individual solo and combined ensemble quartet presets.

Together with Nichole Dechaine (Soprano), Kindra Scharich (Alto), Brian Thorsett (Tenor) and Joseph Trumbo (Bass), we captured a grand total of nearly 50 hours in our studio and carefully distilled it into this extraordinarily playable virtual instrument library for the Kontakt Player and Komplete Kontrol platforms. Along with our full FX rack panel, they offer you nearly endless creative possibilities. It also comes packed with thousands of beautifully dynamic live performance phrases in various keys and tempos, with your choice of Pure Vowel, French, Latin and even Humming and Whistling categories. Perfect for underscoring, reinforcement and ambient arrangements.

This 13 GB library includes 17,310 samples and 61 nki presets with a custom user interface for Kontakt Player:


17,310 Samples.
13 GB installed (17 GB wav source).
61 nki Kontakt instrument presets.
24-bit / 48kHz losslessly compressed NCW samples.
Works with the free Kontakt Player (version 5.5.2+).
*Voices of Rapture* is on sale now for only $199 (reg. $249) until April 14th.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 29, 2017)

It's listed for $199 on the website?


----------



## Viegaard (Mar 29, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> It's listed for $199 on the website?



What's the question? It says 199 here, and it says 199 on the homepage. So what are you asking about?


----------



## JunoVHS (Mar 29, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> It's listed for $199 on the website?


hey EvilDragon, thanks for catching that typo, you're right the intro price is $199. Fixed now, sorry about that!


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 29, 2017)

JunoVHS said:


> hey EvilDragon, thanks for catching that typo, you're right the intro price is $199. Fixed now, sorry about that!



THX for clarifying, as Realitone 'Deal' looms with so much positive support.

Remaining open to 'proper influence'


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 29, 2017)

Viegaard said:


> What's the question? It says 199 here, and it says 199 on the homepage. So what are you asking about?



It said $149 in the post before JunoVHS fixed it.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 29, 2017)

I have three of the VOP libraries. Does the quartet replace them, or should I keep those three active as well? Just downloading now, so haven't had a chance to explore exactly what the quartet contains.


----------



## ChazC (Mar 29, 2017)

playz123 said:


> I have three of the VOP libraries. Does the quartet replace them, or should I keep those three active as well? Just downloading now, so haven't had a chance to explore exactly what the quartet contains.



I haven't been through the new individual libs yet either to see if 100% of the old content is there but I'm keeping my old ones on the drive for now as I've plenty of space. At first glance it looks as though they've combined some of the old individual patches into combined patches. All 4 of the old libraries take up 26.5Gb though so something's missing unless there's significant compression optimisation happening. Glad to see it's now NKS & a properly registered Kontakt library though.

Good upgrade options for the old VOR owners - thumbs up Soundiron!


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 30, 2017)

playz123 said:


> Does the quartet replace them, or should I keep those three active as well?



I think this library is pretty much like Olympus Elements. So, not full content from all 4 VOR libraries, and one premixed mic position.


----------



## constaneum (Mar 30, 2017)

It's basically combining all 4 into one package right or there's new content added for each STAB?


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 30, 2017)

Doesn't seem to be. There's less samples here than in all 4 original libraries combined.

VOR Bundle: 17310 samples
VOR Soprano: 3061 samples
VOR Alto: 8310 samples
VOR Tenor: 11168 samples
VOR Bass: 10060 samples


As mentioned, probably there's no two separate mic positions but one already mixed.


----------



## rrichard63 (Apr 7, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> ... probably there's no two separate mic positions but one already mixed.


Has anybody been able to confirm EvilDragon's hypothesis yet?


----------



## Oliver (Apr 8, 2017)

All i can say is that the new updated library is much much better than the old single ones. Also i asked soundiron if you need to keep the old libraries. They said no.
But beware, if you have old projects with the single ones...
So update, its worth the price!


----------



## AllanH (Apr 8, 2017)

I do not have the individual older libraries, but this new release is very playable and sounds (imo) terrific.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 8, 2017)

Oliver said:


> All i can say is that the new updated library is much much better than the old single ones. Also i asked soundiron if you need to keep the old libraries. They said no.
> But beware, if you have old projects with the single ones...
> So update, its worth the price!


Thanks for the info about the individual libraries. Was wondering about that myself.


----------

